# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Paraklisi i vogël i së Tërëshenjtës

## Albo

_Botohet me bekimin dhe miratimin e Fortlumturisë
së Tij +Anastasit, Kryepiskop i Tiranës, Durrësit
dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë._






*PARAKLISI I VOGËL i SË TËRËSHENJTËS*







_Botim i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë
Tiranë, 2003_

----------


## Albo

*PARAKLISI I VOGËL I SË TËRËSHENJTËS*
*Prifti:* I bekuar është Perëndia ynë, gjithnjë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve.

*Psaltët:* Amin.

*Psalmi 142*
*O* Zot, dëgjo faljen time, vëri veshin lutjes sime sipas së vërtetës sate, dëgjomë sipas drejtësisë sate.
Dhe mos hyr në gjyq me shërbëtorin tënd, se asnjë i gjallë nuk do të dalë i drejtë përpara teje.
Se armiku ma ndoqi shpirtin, dhe ma rrëzoi jetën përdhe.
Më vuri në vende të errëta, si të vdekurit prej kohe, shpirti m'u trishtua dhe zemra m'u trondit.
Kujtova ditët e lashta, mendova gjithë veprat e tua, sillja ndër mend punët e duarve të tua.
I shtriva duart drejt teje; shpirti im ka etje për ty si toka e thatë.
Dëgjomë shpejt, o Zot, m'u zu fryma, mos e kthe mënjanë fytyrën tënde prej meje, që të mos bëhem si ata që zbritën në varr.
Bëj që të dëgjoj përdëllimin tënd në mëngjes se më ty shpresova.
Tregomë, o Zot udhën ku duhet të eci, se më ty e kam varur shpirtin:
Shpëtomë prej armiqve të mi, o Zot, se tek Ti kërkova strehë.
Mësomë të bëj dëshirën tënde se ti je Perëndia im.
Fryma jote e mirë, do të më udhëheqë në vend të drejtë. Për emrin tënd, o Zot, gjallëromë.
Sipas drejtësisë sate nxirr shpirtin tim nga trishtimi, dhe sipas mëshirës sate shfarosi armiqtë e mi, dhe shkatërroi të gjithë ata që hidhërojnë shpirtin tim se unë jam shërbëtori yt.

*Psaltët:* Perëndia është Zoti dhe u shfaq ndër ne, i bekuar është ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit _(katër herë)_

*E*jani le t'i rendim pranë Hyjlindëses, dhe të përunjur le t'i biem gjunjazi, dhe me pendim të thellë le t'i themi me shpirt: Zonjë mëshironjëse, ndërmjeto dhe shpëtona, eja se u mbytëm krejt nga mëkatet e shumta; mos na largo ne besnikët e tu, se s'kemi tjetër shpresë dhe ndihmëse.

Lavdi Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. Amin.

*D*o t'i lëçitim kudo, o Virgjëreshë, çuditë e tua ne të pavyerit, se po të mos na kishe dalë mbrojtëse, si do të shpëtonim vallë prej kaq rreziqesh, dhe kush do të na ruante gjer më tani të lirë? Prej teje pra s'largohemi aspak, se besnikët po i shpëton gjithnjë nga çdo vrer.

----------


## Albo

*Psalmi 50*
*P*ërdëllemë, o Perëndi, sipas përdëllimit tënd të madh dhe sipas dhembshurive të tua të shumta shuaje paudhësinë time.
Lamë krejt prej paudhësisë sime dhe pastromë prej mëkatit tim.
Se unë e njoh paudhësinë time dhe mëkati im është përpara meje kurdoherë.
Te ti vetëm mëkatova dhe të keqen e bëra përpara teje, kështu që ti je i drejtë në fjalët e tua dhe i kthjellët në gjykimin tënd.
Se ja tek u zura në paudhësi, dhe në mëkate më lindi nëna ime.
Se ja tek deshe të vërtetën, të patreguarat dhe të fshehtat e urtësisë sate m'i tregove.
Spërkatmë me hisop, dhe do të pastrohem, lamë dhe do të bëhem më i bardhë se dëbora.
Bëmë të dëgjoj gëzim e ngazëllim, dhe do më gëzohen eshtrat e dobësuara.
Ktheje fytyrën tënde nga mëkatet e mi, dhe shuaji gjithë paudhësitë e mia.
Krijo zemër të pastër tek unë, o Perëndi, dhe përtërit frymë të drejtë në thellësitë e zemrës sime.
Mos më hidh larg fytyrës sate, dhe mos e hiq prej meje Shpirtin tënd të Shenjtë.
Jepma prapë ngazëllimin e shpëtimit tënd dhe forcomë me frymë sunduese.
Do t'u mësoj të paligjve udhët e tua, dhe të pabesët do të kthehen tek ti.
Shpëtomë prej gjakrash, o Perëndi, Perëndia i shpëtimit tim, gjuha do të lavdërojë me gëzim drejtësinë tënde.
O Zot, çel buzët e mia, dhe goja ime do të lëçitë lavdinë tënde.
Se po të kishe dashur therore do të kisha prurë, por Ty s'të pëlqejnë therore me djegie të plotë.
Therore ndaj Perëndisë është shpirti i dërrmuar; zemrën e dërrmuar dhe të përulur Perëndia nuk do ta përbuzë. Bëji të mirë, o Zot Sionit, sipas mirëdashjes sate; dhe le të ndërtohen muret e Jerusalemit.
Atëherë do të të pëlqejnë therore drejtësie, dhurata dhe therore me djegie të plotë.
Atëherë do të sjellin viça mbi altarin tënd dhe mëshiromë, o Perëndi.

----------


## Albo

_Pastaj psalet kanoni në Tingullin e katërt_
Igran Dhiodhefsas

*Kënga e parë 

Irmosi*
*U* hodh nëpër detin si në stere, shpëtoi nga tirani, dhe armiku egjiptian, populli i mjerë dhe thërriste: Lavdi më Ty Shpëtimtar Perëndi dhe Zot.

*Troparet*
*I* mbytur prej ngasjeve si në det, më ty po përikij, dhe prej teje kërkoj shpëtim, o Nënë dhe Zonjë Virgjëreshë, prej çdo rreziku dhe zie shpëtomë ti.

*P*ësimet më mbushën me turbullim, dhe shpirtin ma mbytën me mërzitje dhe dëshpërim, po ti qetësomë, Virgjëreshë, me ngushëllimin dhe paqen e Birit tënd.

*T*ë lutem, o Zonjë, o Shën Mari, që linde Jisuin, ti shpëtomë nga çdo rrezik, më ty po përikij dhe të lutem, me tërë forcën e zemrës dhe shpirtit tim.

*S*e shpirti dhe trupi keq m'u sëmur, pra ti mëshiromë, edhe syrin mbi mua hidh, kujdesu për mua Virgjëreshë, e mirë vetë dhe Nën' e të mirit Bir.

----------


## Albo

*Kënga e tretë

Irmosi*
*K*ryemjeshtër i qiellit, o Perëndi edhe Zot, që ndërtove Kishën e Shenjtë, ti pra më siguro, se ti na do dhe na ndih, ti i dëgjon mëkatarët, ti besnikët përgjithmon' mbron, njeridashësi.

*Troparet*
*S*i përkrahje dhe mbrojtje të jetës sime të kam, ty o Virgjëresh' e kulluar, ti pra më qeveris, dhe në liman të më çosh, se ti na fal çdo të mirë, ti besnikët përgjithmon' i mbron, Hyjlindëse.

*P*o të lutem, o Zonjë, ma qetëso shpirtin tim, dhe pushoma shqotën e zemrës, se më bie zali, se ti o Zonjë Mari, ke lindur Mbretin e Paqes, Shpëtimtarin Zotin Krisht, ti, o Hyjlindëse.

*M*irëbërësin linde, që bëri çdo mirësi, pasurisht të gjitha të mirat, jepna të gjithëve, se ti në dorë e ke, se ti ke lindur të fortin, Shpëtimtarin Zotin Krisht, ti o Hyjlindëse.

*M*e sëmundje të liga dhe çfarëdo pasion, dergjem un' i mjeri, o Zonjë, eja shëromë ti, se s'të mungon asnjë gjë, i ke të gjitha të mirat, je thesar për çdo shërim, ti o Hyjlindëse.

*Sh*pëtona ti prej çdo rreziku Hyjlindëse Virgjëreshë, se të gjithë pas Perëndisë ty të përgjunjemi, se ti je fortesë që dot nuk tundesh.

*Sh*ikomë ti me mirësi, o Hyjlindëse Virgjëreshë, trupi m'u sëmur dhe m'u shkatërrua si mos më keq, dhe ti më shëro çdo plagë të shpirtit.

----------


## Albo

_Pastaj prifti kujton ata për të cilët bëhet lutja:_

*Prifti:* Mëshirona, o Perëndi, sipas mëshirës sate të madhe, të lutemi, dëgjo e mëshiro.

*Psaltët:* Mëshiro, o Zot _(tri herë)_.

*Prifti:* Lutemi dhe për Kryepiskopin tonë (ose Episkopin) (_Aksh_) edhe për tërë vëllazërinë tonë më Krishtin.

*Psaltët:* Mëshiro, o Zot _(tri herë)_.

*Prifti:* Lutemi dhe për mëshirë, jetë, paqe, shëndet, shpëtim, vështrim, ndjesë dhe falje të mëkateve të shërbëtorëve të Perëndisë _(Aksh)_, gjithë të krishterëve shpresëtarë dhe orthodhoksë, që banojnë dhe ndodhen në këtë qytet (ose manastir), dhe enoritëve, epitropëve dhe ndihmëtarëve të kësaj shtëpie (ose manastiri) të shenjtë.

*Psaltët:* Mëshiro, o Zot _(tri herë)_.

*Prifti:* Se ti je Perëndi mëshirues dhe njeridashës dhe ty ta drejtojmë lavdinë, Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve.

*Psaltët:* Amin.

----------


## Albo

*Pastaj psalet:
Ndenjësorja.* Tingulli i dytë Ta ano
*T*i je ndërmjetim, fortesë që tronditje s'di, buron përdëllim, o mbrojtje e besnikëve, të thërresim pra me mall: Virgjëreshë Zonjë Hyjlindëse, shpëtona nga çdo helm e çdo rrezik, se ti je e vetmja përkrahëse.

*Pastaj vazhdon Kanoni: 

Kënga e katërt

Irmosi*
*K*am dëgjuar o Zoti Krisht, si e rregullove këtë mister të madh, dhe kuptova veprimin tënd, dhe e lavdërova Hyjninë tënde.

*Troparet*
*Sh*ën Mari, o Hyjlindëse, ti që linde Zotin, kapedanin ton', zbute shqotën e pësimeve, qetësoi valët e mëkateve.

*N*e të gjithë të lutemi, dhembshurinë tënde tregona pa vones', ti që linde njeridashësin, Krishtin Shpëtimtarin e besnikëve.

*P*ër shumicën e dhuratave, të falënderojmë ne mirënjohësit, me këndime lavdëruese, Nënë Virgjëreshë dhe Hyjlindëse.

*T*y të kemi përkrahëse, dhe fortesë të patundur dhe mbrojtëse, Virgjëreshë dhe Hyjlindëse, na shpëto përherë prej rreziqeve.

----------


## Albo

*Kënga e pestë

Irmosi*

Dritë na dhuro, dhe tregona udhën Ti, o Zot me porositë dhe me krahun tënd, dhe paqen tënde dhurona o mik i njerëzve.

*Troparet*
*Z*emrën na e çel, me gëzim dhe ngazëllim o Zonj', falna gazin e pasosur tani, sepse ke lindur ti shkaktarin e gëzimeve.

*Z*onjë na shpëto, Virgjëreshë dhe Hyjlindëse, prej helmeve si dhe rreziqeve, se ti ke lindur Shpëtimtarin paqeprurësin.

*M*jegullën largo, të mëkateve Hyjlindëse, me dritën tënde jetëdhënëse, sepse ke lindur ti diellin e parajetshëm.

*Z*onjë na shëro, nga pësimet e sëmundjeve, na mëshiro edhe na vizito, edhe shëndetin na dhuro me ndërmjetimin tënd.

----------


## Albo

*Kënga e gjashtë 

Irmosi*

*T*ë falurit Perëndisë do t'ia shtroj, dhe atij do t'ia tregoj hidhërimet, se plot me vrer, shpirti im është mbushur, dhe jeta ime ka zbritur përposh në ferr, dhe lutem si Jonaj në det: Prej greminës më nxirr Perëndi dhe Zot.

*Troparet*

*A*tij iu lut se prej vdekjes na shpëtoi, si u dha nën thonjt' e vdekjes dhe vetë, prapë tani, shpirtin tim ta shpëtojë, nga shkatërrimi i vdekjes dërrmonjëse, dhe nga armiku zemërlig, Biri yt, Zoti yt, o Hyjlindëse.

*S*i mbrojtëse ty të di dhe rojtëse, të sigurt' o Virgjëreshë për jetën, ti i shpërndan, gjithë ngasjet e liga, edhe veprime demonësh na i dëbon, pra ty të lutem si gjithnjë: Ti shpëtomë prej gjithë pësimeve.

*F*ortes' e mur ty të kemi Zonja jon', dhe shpëtim për shpirtrat tanë të plotë, dhe ngushëllim në mjerimet, o Zonjë, dhe n'errësirën me dritë na ngazëllon. Pra ti,o Zonjë dhe tani, nga pësimet, rreziqet ti na shpëto.

*N*ë shtrat tani i sëmurë shtrirë jam, dhe për trupin tim shërim dot nuk gjendet, vetëm pra ti, që ke lindur për botën, një Shpëtimtar dhe një Mjek të sëmundjeve, pra ty të lutem dhe tani: Ti më ngri nga lëngatat Hyjlindëse.

*Sh*pëtona ti prej çdo rreziku Hyjlindëse Virgjëreshë, se të gjithë pas Perëndisë ty të përgjunjemi, se ti je fortesë që dot nuk tundesh.

*H*yjlindëse, ti që në ditët e fundme tani ke lindur, Shpëtimtarin Zotin Jisu dhe Fjalën çuditërisht, për ne iu lut me guximin e Nënës.

----------


## Albo

_Pastaj prifti kujton ata, për të cilët bëhet lutja:_

*Prifti:* Mëshirona, o Perëndi, sipas mëshirës sate të madhe, të lutemi, dëgjo e mëshiro.

*Psaltët:* Mëshiro, o Zot _(tri herë)_. 

*Prifti:* Lutemi dhe për Kxyepiskopin tonë ose Episkopin _(Aksh)_ edhe për tërë vëllazërinë tonë më Krishtin.

*Psaltët:* Mëshiro, o Zot _(tri herë)_. 

*Prifti:* Lutemi dhe për mëshirë, jetë, paqe, shëndet, shpëtim, vështrim, ndjesë dhe falje të mëkateve të shërbëtorëve të Perëndisë _(Aksh)_, gjithë të krishterëve shpresëtarë dhe orthodhoksë, që banojnë dhe ndodhen në këtë qytet (ose manastir), dhe enoritëve, epitropëve dhe ndihmëtarëve të kësaj shtëpie (ose Manastiri) të shenjtë.

*Psaltët:* Mëshiro, o Zot _(tri herë)_.

*Prifti:* Se Ti je Perëndi mëshirues dhe njeridashës dhe Ty ta drejtojmë lavdinë, Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve.

*Psaltët:* Amin.

----------


## Albo

_Pastaj psalet:_

*Shkurtorja:* Tingulli i katërt Prostasia
*M*brojtje e paturpëruar e të krishterëve, ndërmjetim i pandërprerë ndaj krijuesit, dëgjo zërat e lutjeve të mëkatarëve, dhe arri si e mirë për të na ndihmuar ne që të thërresim me besë, nxito të ndërmjetosh dhe shpejto të lutesh o Hyjlindëse, që mbron ngaherë ata që të nderojnë.

----------


## Albo

*Shkallesa:* Tingulli i katërt
*Q*ë prej rinisë sime, shumë pasione më luftojnë. Po ti përkrahmë dhe shpëtomë, o Shpëtimtari im _(dy herë)_.

*J*u që urreni Sionin, kini turp nga Zoti, se do të thaheni si bari prej zjarrit _(dy herë)_.

Lavdi Atit e Birit të Shenjtë.

*M*e anën e Shpirtit të Shenjtë, merr jetë çdo shpirt, dhe me pastrim lartësohet, dhe mistikisht ndriçohet prej njësisë trinisore.

Tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. Amin.

*M*e anën e Shpirtit të Shenjtë, rrjedhin burimet e hirit që vaditin tërë krijesën për rilindje jete.

----------


## Albo

*Paravarg:* Do ta kujtoj emrin tënd në gjithë brezat e brezave. _(tri herë)_

*Prifti:* Dhe që të bëhemi të denjë për të dëgjuar Ungjillin e Shenjtë, Zotit Perëndisë sonë le t'i lutemi:

*Psaltët:* Mëshiro, o Zot _(tri herë)._

*Prifti:* Urtësi, drejt. Le të dëgjojmë Ungjillin e Shenjtë. Paqe në të gjithë.

*Psaltët:* Dhe në shpirtin tënd. 

*Prifti:* Këndimi prej Ungjillit të Shenjtë sipas Llukait. Le të vëmë re.

*Psaltët:* Lavdi më Ty, o Zot, lavdi më Ty.

*Prifti:* Në ato ditë Mariama u ngrit dhe vajti me nxitim në malësi, në një qytet të Judesë. Edhe hyri në shtëpi të Zaharisë dhe përshëndeti Elisabetën. Edhe sapo dëgjoi Elisabeta përshëndetjen e Marisë, kërceu foshnja në bark të saj, edhe Elisabeta u mbush me Frymë të Shenjtëruar, e thërriti më zë të madh edhe tha: "E bekuar je ti në mes të grave dhe e bekuar është pema e barkut tënd. Edhe nga më ngjau kjo, të vijë e ëma e Zotit tim tek unë? Sepse ja, sapo erdhi zëri i përshëndetjes sate në veshët e mi, kërceu foshnja me gëzim në barkun tim.
Edhe lum ajo që besoi se do të mbushet tek ajo ç'janë folur prej Zotit". Edhe Mariama tha: "Shpirti im madhëron Zotin, edhe fryma ime u gëzua më Perëndinë Shpëtimtarin tim; sepse shtyri sytë mbi të përunjurit e shërbëtores së tij; sepse që tani e tutje gjithë brezat do të më lumërojnë; sepse i Forti bëri punë të mëdha tek unë, edhe i shenjtëruarë është emri i tij". Edhe Mariama ndenji me të afro tre muaj dhe pastaj u kthye në shtëpinë e saj 

*Psaltët:* Lavdi më Ty, o Zot lavdi më Ty.


*Tingulli i dytë*
Lavdi Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë. 

*A*t, Bir dhe Shpirt, një Trini dhe Perëndi, shuaji mëkatet e mi të shumtë.

Tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. Amin. 

*M*e ndërmjetimet e Hyjlindëses, o mëshirëplotë, shuaji mëkatet e mi të shumtë.

Përdëllyes, përdëllemë, o Perëndi, sipas përdëllimit tënd të madh dhe sipas dhembshurive të tua të shumta shuaje paudhësinë time.

*M*os më neverit tani, pa mbrojtje o Virgjëreshë, Zonjë dhe Hyjlindëse, eja prite lutjen e shërbëtorit tënd; helmi më mbyti krejt dhe nuk duroj dot më, shigjetimet e demonëve, strehë gjëkundi s'gjej, as ku të përikij i varfri un', se luftë reth e rrotull kam, tjetër ngushëllim gjetkë nuk po shoh. Zonj' e tërë botës, ti shpres' e mbrojtje je për çdo besnik, mos m'i përbuz pra të luturat, në mëshirë dhe shpëtim.

*Prifti:* O Perëndi shpëtoje popullin tënd dhe bekoje trashëgimin tënd. Vështroje botën tënde me mëshirë e dhembshuri. Lartësoje fuqinë e të krishterëve orthodhoksë dhe dërgo mbi ne mëshirat e tua të pasura, me ndërmjetimet e Zonjës sonë të pacënuar Hyjlindëses dhe gjithmonë Virgjëreshës Mari; me fuqinë e Kryqit të çmuar dhe jetëbërës; me mbrojtjet e Fuqive qiellore të çmuara dhe të patrup; me lutjet e të nderuarit, të lavdëruarit profetit, pararendësit dhe pagëzorit Joan; të Apostujve të shenjtë të lavdëruar dhe të dëgjuar; të protokorifejve Petër dhe Pavël, të apostull Qesarit, episkopit të Durrësit; të etërve tanë të shenjtë; të etërve tanë të mësuesve të mëdhenj ekumenikë dhe ierarkëve, Vasilit të Madh, Grigor Theollogut dhe Joan Gojartit; të patrikëve të Aleksandrisë, Athanasit, Qirilit dhe Joan Përdëllimtarit; të çudibërësve, Shën Kollit Kryepiskopit të Mirës së Liqisë dhe Shën Spiridhonit Episkopit të Trimithundës; Nifonit, patrikut të Konstandinopojës; të martirëve të shenjtë, të lavdëruar dhe mundës të shkëlqyer; të martirëve të shenjtë, të lavdëruar e të mëdhenj Gjergj Tropeprurësit, Dhimitër Myrovlitit, Theodhor Tironit dhe Theodhor Stratillatit; të hieromartirëve të shenjtë Lefterit të Vlorës, Astit të Durrësit, Kozmait nga Etolia; të martirëve të shenjtë Danaktit dhe Joan Vladimirit; të martirëve të shenjtë të rinj Nikodhimit në Berat dhe Kristo kopshtarit; të etërve tanë oshënarë dhe hyjprurës; të etërve tanë oshënarë Joan Kukuzelit dhe Nifonit nga Lukova; të hyjprindërve të shenjtë e të drejtë Joakimit dhe Anës; të shenjtit _(të ditës)_, që lusim sot edhe të gjithë shenjtorëve të tu. Ty të lutemi, o i vetëm i shumëmëshirshëm Zot, dëgjona ne mëkatarët që po të lutemi dhe mëshirona.

*Psaltët:* Mëshiro, o Zot _(12 herë)_.

*Prifti:* Me mëshirën dhe dhembshuritë dhe njeridashjen e Birit tënd të vetëmlindur, me të cilin je i bekuar bashkë me Shpirtin tënd të Tërëshenjtë, të mirë dhe jetëbërës, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve.

*Psaltët:* Amin.

----------


## Albo

Pastaj vazhdon kanoni deri në fund. *

Kënga e shtatë

Irmosi*
*T*ë tre djemt' e Judesë, që rastisën të ndodhen në Babilonë një mot, nga besa e Trinisë, e shkelën flakën djegse të furrës me lavdërim: O Perëndi i etërve, o Zot je i bekuar.


*Troparet*
*P*ër shpëtimin e botës, në pëqi virgjëror ke banuar Ti, o Jisu, dhe Nënën Virgjëreshë, e cila të ka lindur, na e bëre ne mbrojtëse. O Perëndi i etërve, o Zot je i bekuar.

*B*irit plot me mëshirë, që ke lindur o Nën' e kulluar, lutju për ne, të na i ndjejë fajet dhe njollat shpirtërore, se thërresim me zë të madh: O Perëndi i etërve, o Zot je i bekuar.

*Th*esarin e shpëtimit dhe burimin e paprishjes ty Hyjlindësen pra, kështjellën e përikjes, dhe derën e pendimit ua shfaqe besnikëve. O Perëndi i etërve, o Zot je i bekuar.

*S*a po vijnë me plot mall edhe nën hijen tënde të gjithsigurtë, o Zonj', denjo që të shërohen si shpirtrat e sëmurë, ashtu dhe trupat në vuajtje, se Krishtin ton' shpëtimtar, për ne ti e ke lindur.

----------


## Albo

*Kënga e tetë

Irmosi*
*Z*otin dhe Mbretin mbiqiellor që bekojnë, ushtrit' engjëllore himnoni, dhe e lartësoni me zë për gjithë jetët.

*Troparet*
*M*os i harro kurr' Virgjëresh' sa të luten, të himnojnë me bes' e me shpresë, dhe të lartësojnë me zë për gjithë jetët.

*T*i i shëron krejt përher' e pa u kursyer, gjith' ata që të luten, o Zonjë dhe të lartësojnë që linde Zotin tonë.

*T*i më shëron krejt nga gjith' sëmundjet e shpirtit, dhe nga dhembjet e trupit, o Zonjë; të të lartësoj pra, o Virgjëresh' hirplote.

*T*i i largon krejt sulmet dhe ngasjet e liga, dhe pësimet, o Zonjë e virgjër, pra të lartësojmë me zë për gjithë jetët.

----------


## Albo

*Kënga e nëntë

Irmosi*
*O* Nën' e Perëndisë Zonjë Virgjëreshë, që na shpëtove me anën e Zotit Krisht, të madhështojmë me gjithë ushtrit' e engjëjve.

*Troparet*

*Sh*iko si qaj me lotë, edhe mëshiromë, se ti ke fshirë çdo lot prej fytyrave, o Virgjëreshë dhe Zonjë që linde Zotin Krisht.

*G*ëzoje zemrën time Zonjë Virgjëreshë, se ti ke lindur gëzimin për njerëzit, dhe zhduke çdo helm me ndjesën e gjith' mëkateve.

*L*iman dhe mbrojtje bëhu, Zonjë Virgjëreshë, kështjell' e mur i patundur Hyjlindëse, përikje, ndihmë dhe mbrojtje e gjithë njerëzve.

*M*e rrezet dhe me dritën, ndritna Virgjëreshë, edhe largo errësirën e mendjeve t'atyre që të lëçitin Zonjë Hyjlindëse.

*Sh*ëromë Virgjëreshë, se jam i përmbysur, edhe po dergjem në shtratin e vuajtjes, po eja ngremë dhe falmë shëndet edhe shpëtim.

*T*i meriton me të vërtetë të të lumërojmë Ty Hyjlindësen, gjithmonë të lumurën dhe të përmbikulluarën dhe mëmën e Perëndisë tonë. Më të nderuarën se Keruvimet dhe më të lavdëruarën pa krahasim se Serafimet, që pa u cënuar linde Fjalën Perëndi, me të vërtetë Hyjlindësen, ty të madhërojmë.

----------


## Albo

_Pastaj prifti temjanis altarin dhe popullin dhe psaltët psalin Madhështimet pasuese:_

*M*ë e larta se të gjith' qiejt je, edhe ndrit më tepër, se çdo diell a hën' e yll, ti që na shpëtove, të gjithë prej mallkimit, o Zonj' e tërë botës, ty të këndojmë sot.

*B*arra e mëkateve më dërrmon, m'u sëmur pra trupi, edhe shpirti m'u err në ferr, më ty pra përikij, Hyjlindëse Hirplotë, o shpres' e dëshpërimit, ti më shpëto tani.

*N*ën' e Shpëtimtarit, o Shën Mari, priti lutjet tona, të pavyera dhembshurisht, lutju pa pushuar, Atij që e ke lindur, o Zonj' e tërë botës, ti ndërmjeto për ne.

*K*ëngën ta këndojmë plot me gëzim ty, o e bekuar, Virgjëreshë Zonjë Mari. Tok me Shën Joanin, edhe gjithë shenjtorët, o Zonjë lutju Krishtit, të mëshirohemi.

*G*ojët e pabesa u thafshin krejt, që nuk e nderojnë korën tënde besnikërisht, që ka pikturuar ai i shumëhirshmi Apostull Shën Llukai, si udhëheqëse.

*Madhështimi i shenjtit të Kishës. Pastaj:*
*F*orca engjëllore, të gjitha bashk', o Joan i shenjtë, dymbëdhjetë Apostuj t' shenjt', të gjithë shenjtorët, me Zonjën Virgjëreshë, të gjithë ndërmjetoni që të shpëtohemi.

*Lexuesi:* Shenjt Perëndi, Shenjt i fuqishëm, Shenjt i pavdekshëm, mëshirona _(tri herë)_.

Lavdi Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. Amin.

Trini e Tërëshenjtë, mëshirona; o Zot, falna mëkatet tona; o Zot i madh, ndjei paudhësitë tona; o i Shenjtë, vështro dhe shëro sëmundjet tona, për emrin tënd.

Mëshiro, o Zot _(tri herë)_.

Lavdi Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. Amin.

*A*ti ynë që je në qiejt, u shenjtëroftë emi yt, ardhtë mbretëria jote, u bëftë dëshira jote si në qiell ashtu edhe mbi dhë. Bukën tonë të përditshme jepna neve sot; dhe falna fajet tona, sikurse edhe ne ua falim fajtorëve tanë; dhe mos na shtjer në ngasje, po shpëtona nga i ligu. 

*Prifti:* Se jotja është mbretëria dhe fuqia dhe lavdia, e Atit, e Birit dhe e Shpirtit të Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. 

*Lexuesi:* Amin

----------


## Albo

*Pastaj thuhen troparet pasuese 

Tingulli tërthor i dytë*

*M*ëshirona, o Zot, mëshirona; se duke na munguar çdo mbrojtje, ne mëkatarët ta drejtojmë Ty, si Zot që je, këtë lutje: mëshirona.

Lavdi Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë.

*M*ëshirona, o Zot; se te Ti e kemi shpresën; mos u zemëro tepër me ne, as mos i kujto paudhësitë tona; po hidh sytë dhe tani si i dhembshur, dhe shpëtona nga armiqtë tanë; se ti je Perëndia ynë dhe ne populli yt; të gjithë jemi vepra të duarve të tua dhe thërresim emrin tënd.

Tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. Amin.

*H*apna derën e dhembshurisë, o Hyjlindëse e bekuar; ne që kemi shpresë tek Ti, të mos gabohemi, shpëtofshim me anën tënde nga rastet e këqija, se ti je shpëtimi i të krishterëve.

*Pastaj prifti kujton përsëri ata për të cilët bëhet lutja:* 
*Prifti:* Mëshirona, o Perëndi, sipas mëshirës sate të madhe, të lutemi, dëgjo e mëshiro.

*Psaltët:* Mëshiro, Zot _(tri herë)_

_Pastaj psaltët vazhdojnë të thonë 40 herë "Mëshiro, o Zot", ndërsa prifti vazhdon si më poshtë duke thënë:_

*Prifti:* Lutemi edhe për ruajtjen e kësaj kishe të shenjtë, dhe të këtij qyteti (ose fshati) dhe të çdo qyteti dhe vendi nga zemërimi, uria, sëmundjet, tërmeti, përmbytja, zjarri, thika, mësymja e të huajve, lufta e brendshme dhe vdekja e papritur; që Perëndia ynë i mirë dhe njeridashës të bëhet i butë, mirëdashës dhe i tërëgatshëm për të zmbrapsur çdo zemërim dhe sëmundje që lëviz kundër nesh dhe të na shpëtojë nga kërcënimi i tij i drejtë që qëndron mbi ne dhe të na mëshirojë.

Lutemi edhe që Zoti Perëndia të dëgjojë zërin e lutjes sonë të mëkatarëve dhe të na mëshirojë. Amin.

*D*ëgjona, o Perëndi, Shpëtimtari ynë, shpresa e gjithë anëve të dheut dhe e atyre që ndodhen larg në det; dhe i mëshirshëm, i mëshirshëm tregohu, o Zot, për mëkatet tona dhe mëshirona.

*S*e Ti je Perëndi mëshirues dhe njeridashës dhe Ty ta drejtojmë lavdinë, Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve.

*Psaltët:* Amin.

----------


## Albo

*Pastaj bëhet përlëshimi i vogël*
*Lexuesi:* Lavdi Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. Amin.

Mëshiro o Zot _(tri herë)_.

Beko, o At i Shenjtë.

*Prifti:* Krishti Perëndia ynë i vërtetë, me ndërmjetimet e Nënës së Tij të pacënuar dhe krejt të papërlyer dhe të shenjtë, të Etërve tanë oshënarë dhe hyjprurës, të hyjprindërve të shenjtë dhe të drejtë Joakim dhe Ana, të shenjtit (të ditës) dhe të gjithë shenjtorëve të tij, na mëshiroftë dhe na shpëtoftë si i mirë dhe njeridashës.

*Pastaj njerëzit puthin ikonën e të Tërë-shenjtës, duke psalur:*
*Tingulli i dytë* Ote Ek Tu ksilu

*Gj*ithë sa përikin i përkrah ti nën mbrojtjen tënde të fortë, o Zonj' e Shenjt' Mari, tjetër s'kemi ndërmjetim, përpara Zotit të Madh, në rrezik e në hidhërim, për ne kujdesesh, ne që po përmbysemi, nga faj' i rëndë përdhe, Nën' e Perëndisë së lartë, ty po të përgjunjemi ngrena, dhe shpëtona ne që po të lutemi.

*Gj*ithë sa helmohen i gëzon, dhe i mbron sa janë të shtypur, sa kan' uri i ushqen, ti i pret të huajt, të verbërit i ndriçon, të sëmurët më këmb' i ngre, ata që mundohen, ti i çlodh e i forcon, edhe jetimët i rrit, Nën' e Perëndisë së lartë, ty po të përgjunjemi ngrena, dhe shpëtona ne që po të lutemi.

*Tingulli tërthor i katërt*
Prit të falurat Shën Mari, o Hyjlindëse, shpëtona gjithnjë nga të gjitha shtrëngimet e helmeve.

*Tingulli i dytë*
*Gj*ith' shpresën time e vë tek ti, o Nënë e Perëndisë; ruajmë nën mbrojten tënde.

_Gjatë perindhës 1—14 Gusht në vend të tropareve të mësipërm psalim:_

*Tingulli i tretë* Apostoli Ek Peraton
*A*postuj që u mblodhët, këtu nga anët e dheut, në fshat të Gjesthimanisë, po trupin ju ma varrosni; dhe Perëndi edhe Bir' im, eja dhe merrma ti shpirtin.

*O* ëmbëlsi engjëllore dhe ngazëllim për të mjerët, ti që i mbron të krishterët, o Shën Mari Virgjëreshë; përkrahmë ti dhe shpëtomë, nga zjarr' i ferrit për jetë.

*O* ndërmjetare e vetme, për Perëndin' Njeridashës, mos më dëno pra për veprat, përpara engjëjve të gjithë, të lutem pra Virgjëreshë, eja shpejt edhe ndihmomë.

*T*i o kështjell' e florinjtë, me dymbëdhjetë fortesa, o fron i ndritshëm si diell, ku rri si Mbret i madh Krishti. Ti, o çudi e mahnitshme si mban e i jep gji Zotit?

*Prifti:* Me uratat e Etërve tanë të Shenjtë, o Zot Jisu Krisht Perëndi, mëshirona dhe shpëtona. Amin.

----------


## Matrix

Ne periudhen 01-14 Gusht, gjate kohes se kreshmeve te Hyjlindeses, ne Kishat Orthodhokse pasdite kryhet Paraklisi i Vogel i te Tereshenjtes.
Paraklisi i Vogel, se bashku me Himnin Akathist qe kendohet ne periudhen para Pashkes, jane dy sherbesa te mbushura me himne dhe lavderime per kete Grua dhe Nene te shenjte qe pranoi te behet Ena e Shenjte me ane te se ciles Perendia zbriti ne toke!

Shen Maria u parafigurua ne Dhjaten e Vjeter permes ferres qe ju shfaq Moisiut ku zjarri qiellor qe paraqet Perendine qendronte, pa e djegur.
Po keshtu me shkallen qe Jakobi pa ne enderr si dhe me Arken e Shenjte te beselidhjes mbi te cilen qendronte Prania e Perendise.

Nderkohe ne Dhjaten e Re ajo shihet si prototipi i Kishes, Jerusalemit te Ri, ndaj dhe quhet "Keshtjelle e florinjte me 12 fortesa, fron i ndritshem si dielli ku rri Jisui si Mbret i madh"

----------

